# Auto Mechanic Needed



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I need a mechanic to take a look at my car to ascertain what's happening with it with possible repair(s). 

I am looking for a personal reliable mechanic to care for my car repairs. 

293 9871 C2


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I use Baker Automotives


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I dont take my vehicles anywhere except Automotive Alternative. They are awesome, and way cheaper than the dealership. And they also have the same equipment as the dealerships. Great people, as the owner is retired Marine Corps, and his guys are very knowledheable. 857-1222 ask for Mike. O*D*W


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Auto Repair*

Thanks for the info. The car is now running again! :thumbup: C2


----------

